# new member from PA.



## pikanut (Jul 30, 2007)

I have already posted twice. I should have introduced myself first, but was in desperate need of some advice. Then I got into Meet My Kitty and just HAD to post pictures of some of my cats! -haha-
I have 7 cats and 3 dogs. I am a compelte sucker for cats! My daughter calls them furry decorations! & that is what most of ours are! They do as they please and it doesn't bother me one bit. My husband thinks I am absolutely crazy...but he seceretly loves them as much as I do. -haha-
My daughter loves and cares for the cats as much as I do so she will probably be on here once in awhile as well.
I sound like a crazy cat woman...so that is probably my que! -haha-
I can't wait to get to know other people and try to help out others as well!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hopefully, you'll get your much needed advice soon. 

Welcome! You've come to the right place for crazy cat people. I don't have seven, but I have two and I'm getting two more. :jump 

Currently, I am staff to these two:


----------



## pikanut (Jul 30, 2007)

thank you for the welcome.
Oh, I wish I could get more cats, but my husband would kill me! -haha-
We just lost a cat though & no other cat could replace her.  
But, I'm glad I am not the only crazy cat person around! -haha-


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

So sorry about your loss.  

Seven cats is a lot, but some of our members have more! 8O


----------



## pikanut (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks.

-haha- well that's good! We live in the middle of no where with a good size house. The cats come in and go out like little dogs! So, there usually isn't 7 cats in the house at one time.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome. I have 7 kitties also. So sorry to hear that you recently lost one- it always hurts so much.

Where are you in Pa? I lived in Potter and McKean Co's most of my life.


----------



## pikanut (Jul 30, 2007)

thank you.
i live about 2 hours north of Pittsburgh outside of a little town called DuBois.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum crazy cat woman lol :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely kitties you got there. :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the beautiful kittys! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and my Big girl Freesia.


----------

